# Army Sergeant awarded the DSC



## Centermass (Dec 13, 2007)

> FORT WAINWRIGHT, Alaska (Army News Service, Dec. 13, 2007) - A 1st Stryker Brigade Soldier who saved the life of his platoon leader was awarded the *Distinguished Service Cross *Dec. 12 at Fort Wainwright for his actions during an ambush in Iraq.
> 
> Sgt. Gregory Williams received the Army's second-highest award for valor from Army Chief of Staff Gen. George W. Casey Jr. for what he did in a gun battle that ensued after an improved explosives device stopped his Stryker last year in Baghdad.
> 
> ...



An ordinary Sergeant who did some extraordinary things on that day. 

Congratulations Sergeant Williams for leading by example and then some.


----------



## car (Dec 13, 2007)

That's fucking Hooah!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 14, 2007)

Most DSC's are awarded posthumously, way to go sarge !


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 14, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Most DSC's are awarded posthumously, way to go sarge !


Without taking anything away from SGT Williams valor, that is not accurate.

For OEF/OIF, 1 of 9 DSCs has been posthumous. For Vietnam, it was 387 of 1,058.  For Korea it was 342 of 813.  I don't have the statistics for the World Wars, but the percentage was about the same as for Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 14, 2007)

No no I never meant to show him in any bad way. He deserwed this award no question asked. It's just the fact that many men have died and receved this award posthumously. I'm glad that the sergant is ok. Better for us, worse for the enemy.


----------

